# windows 8.1 transferable?



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello I need a new copy of windows either OEM one 1PC full licence.

If I update a PC in the future or do a new complete build , I the windows 8.1 FULL 1 PC version transferable to the new/upgraded PC ?

thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you purchased a copy of windows 8.x or upgraded to it from a retail version of Windows then you can transfer to any PC you own. If the OS came with a Dell, HP, Compaq, etc. then you cannot.



> *Can I transfer the software to another computer or user? You may transfer the software to another computer that belongs to you. You may also transfer the software (together with the license) to a computer owned by someone else if a) you are the first licensed user of the software and b) the new user agrees to the terms of this agreement. To make that transfer, you must transfer the original media, the certificate of authenticity, the product key and the proof of purchase directly to that other person, without retaining any copies of the software.*


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks ...just thought I'd read somewhere that it had changed with windows 8/8.1


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

That quote is from the Win 8.x license agreement. What changed with Win 8.x is that MS cleared up the (considerable) confusion as to where the personal system builder stood in regards to licensing.

http://download.microsoft.com/Docum...lish_ca383862-45cf-467e-97d3-386e0e0260a6.pdf

Note that the agreement also specifies how upgrades are to be handled. Many users think that they can upgrade to 8 from 7 but still use their copy of 7 on another computer or as a dual-boot option on the same computer. However, this is forbidden.

​


> upgrade replaces the original software that you are upgrading. You do not retain any rights to the original software after you have upgraded and you may not continue to use it or transfer it in any way.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent info *MPR*.....thanks 
Info on internet feels contradictory sometimes....
thanks for taking the time to clear this up,,

appreciated
REMA1


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello REMA1

OEM keys are specific to the PC, meaning after installed once the key has to be used on that computer only.

Retail version you can transfer from one computer to another.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Windows system builder licensing for personal use

the first paragraph here seems to make it clear.:
"Quote":

If you are building a system for your personal use or installing an additional operating system in a virtual machine, you will need to purchase Windows 8 software or a Microsoft retail version of Windows 8.1 software. Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 system builder software does not permit personal use, and is intended only for preinstallation on customer systems that will be sold to end users.* " UNQUOTE

So I need a full licence . Expensive .....time to search Linux me thinks

Thanks again all!!!!!!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion, I'm sort of confused myself as the info I gave you (which came with my Windows 8 DVD set) now contradicts what MS says on its website.

After looking at the new info on the MS website, I see where the confusion lies: MS apparently changed their mind regarding OEM licenses for personal use between Windows 8 and 8.1.


From MS:



> *Building a PC for personal use*
> 
> Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro -- OEM System builder product may be purchased.
> 
> Windows 8.1 and Windows 8.1 Pro -- Full packaged retail product is needed.


Even more confusing is what happens to license of those who purchase an OEM Windows 8 version, install it on a personal machine, then upgrade it to 8.1 through the Windows store? Does the software now go from "legal" to "illegal"?

Windows system builder licensing for personal use


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Does this simplify it any Windows 8 [Editions, Updates, Licenses, & Much More]


----------

